# Hot Apple Pie Drink/Shot



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

I make this all the time only with shine.... and sometimes I use cranapple juice instead of apple , it is very good.................


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

This is a staple at my Halloween parties every year! YUMMY drink!! I serve mine warm, and it's great while sitting around a bon fire!!

I've never tried it with rum, I always use Everclear. May have to try a little Captain this year! LOL


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

sounds pretty yummy...and buzzy


----------



## discard (May 6, 2010)

The Captain Morgan's adds a little vanilla note, so you can almost taste ice cream kinda like apple pie ala mode.


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

how long does this stay good for?


----------



## Cheebs (May 13, 2008)

This sounds yummy. Will have to store it for another year when I expect a larger crowd.


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

I serve the cider in a coffee urn and have the everclear on the side....YUM


----------



## discard (May 6, 2010)

If kept refrigerated, several months.


----------

